# Tornado nano stripped post screw



## Pindyman (20/3/17)

So one of the post screw on the rba deck on the tornado nano is stripped beyond all recognition and I was wondering if there is anyway to get it out short of pulling out the drill....any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Warlock (20/3/17)

@Pindyman what size is the screw and is it a socket grub screw? Is the still holding the coil in place?


----------



## Pindyman (20/3/17)

Warlock said:


> @Pindyman what size is the screw and is it a socket grub screw? Is the still holding the coil in place?


Yes its a grub screw and holding one.of the coil legs in.place will add some pics tomorrow

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (20/3/17)

Pindyman said:


> So one of the post screw on the rba deck on the tornado nano is stripped beyond all recognition and I was wondering if there is anyway to get it out short of pulling out the drill....any help will be appreciated.


Is the allen socket/head stripped or the thread?
Maybe a slotted screwdriver can be wedged in the hole remains.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Warlock (20/3/17)

With care and patients you can get it out. Wiggle, push and pull on the coil leg and get it out from under the screw. This will relieve the push back stress on the screw and you may then be able to screw it out.

If you can’t get it out this way you will have to drill it out.

The drill size for a M3 metric thread is 2.55mm(for a M4 it is 3.4mm) but drill it through carefully with a 2.5mm drill.

If you can do this straight enough you will not damage the thread in the post and you can ‘pick’ the rest out with a strong needle.

Do not use any form of ‘easy out’, they are made out of hardened steel and are very brittle. If it breaks in there you will have to grind it out. (Not really possible without specialized equipment).

Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pindyman (21/3/17)

Warlock said:


> With care and patients you can get it out. Wiggle, push and pull on the coil leg and get it out from under the screw. This will relieve the push back stress on the screw and you may then be able to screw it out.
> 
> If you can’t get it out this way you will have to drill it out.
> 
> ...






That is all that remains of the head...guess I need to get hold of a dremel

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (21/3/17)

Pindyman said:


> View attachment 88865
> 
> 
> That is all that remains of the head...guess I need to get hold of a dremel
> ...


Have you tried the rubber band method?
Try getting the elastic band over the hole and insert driver.
With some luck the elastic will catch the driver inside and unscrew.
E.g.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (21/3/17)

If the rubberband method does not work then you can try what worked for me and that was to put some steel glue on the tip on a nail and sticking it in the hole. A breeze to loosen after it has dried.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Pindyman (21/3/17)

Thanks for the advice guys will give these a shot before resorting to the drill

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (21/3/17)

KZOR said:


> If the rubberband method does not work then you can try what worked for me and that was to put some steel glue on the tip on a nail and sticking it in the hole. A breeze to loosen after it has dried.
> View attachment 88868



Thanks for this @KZOR 

I have wooden window frames and the window handle screws in to it with two screws. On one of the screws, the head broke off, have no idea how that happened, so now the piece of the broken screw is stuck inside the wood. So i think i might try this method. But this kind of thing is not my forte so i will probably end up with screws and nails all over and make the problem worse. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (22/3/17)

@Pindyman did you manage to get any success?


----------



## kev mac (23/3/17)

Pindyman said:


> Thanks for the advice guys will give these a shot before resorting to the drill
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


Sometimes sticking the item in the freezer before trying any of these unscrewing methods may help, I have done this to help with stubborn threads.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pindyman (23/3/17)

Christos said:


> @Pindyman did you manage to get any success?


I actually havent had time to try it yet...life keeps getting.in.the way lol but I am gonna give it a go tonight

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Pindyman (28/3/17)

soooo...the elastic trick hasn't worked and I am unable to get the last piece of the coil leg out of the post hole....believe me I tried and have the holes in my fingers to prove it....looks like I might need to resort to Kzors method above


----------



## Warlock (28/3/17)

@Pindyman If the glue method fails please post here _before _you drill ... a Dremel is not the correct tool to use on stainless steel.


----------



## Pindyman (29/3/17)

Warlock said:


> @Pindyman If the glue method fails please post here _before _you drill ... a Dremel is not the correct tool to use on stainless steel.


Will definitely do so


----------



## Smokyg (29/3/17)

@Pindyman What i have found is that if a grub screw is stripped, the best tool to use are Torques screwdrivers, you can buy a cheap set from any hardware store, then take one that seems to fit into the stripped hole, apply slight sideways pressure and the sharp splines on the torques bit will grip in the hole and you will then be able to unscrew it relatively easily. 

I use the torques screwdrivers to roll my coils so they have a double function, so you don't waste money on a set just to use them once.. I hope this works for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

